# HELP! Is this fake? [DKNY Be Delicious]



## wetwater (Apr 7, 2010)

I just bought a new DKNY Be Delicious on Ebay, and now I'm wondering if it's fake. It looks and smells legit, but I couldn't help but notice a few odd things. For those of who who have it, could you please help me answer some questions?

1. Is the little oval sticker on the bottle an actual sticker?
2. Does it have a serial code on the bottle itself?
3. On the label on the bottom of my bottle, it reads "Eau de parfum SPROY". Is this the obvious sign of fake? Also, if you wouldn't mind, could you please post a picture of the bottom label on yours? 
4. The top of mine (the silver part) feels pretty flimsy. As in, when I try to move it, it kinda makes a squeaky-ish/clanky-ish sound and feels like I could pull it off if I tried hard enough. Is this supposed to happen?

I would really appreciate it if you guys could help me out before I contact the seller! Thanks sooo much!


----------



## marusia (Apr 7, 2010)

That sounds pretty fake. The SPROY would be a dead give away to me.


----------



## marusia (Apr 7, 2010)

DKNY BE DELICIOUS by Donna Karan For women 100 ml from Singapore Philippines - 1547187


Apparently your fake was made in Hong Kong. I found that through google. Sorry.


----------



## wetwater (Apr 7, 2010)

Hm, that's interesting. Is there a way to see where mine was made from looking at the bottle/box? The seller was US-based, but I don't know if that says anything.

I thought the sproy was a giveaway, but it smells pretty legit and lasts pretty well too. I will definitely contact the seller to get my money back. Thanks for your help! 

If anyone else has any input or has the perfume, additional info would be appreciated as well!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 7, 2010)

i've had a look at my legit one, and it says spray


----------



## wetwater (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, I've contacted the seller and gotten a refund for it. Thanks everyone for helping!

Although this was fake, I still love the way it smells so I'm definitely still lemming the real thing. Any suggestions on where I could possibly get it cheaper than retail from Sephora?


----------



## marusia (Apr 7, 2010)

fragrancex.net. They are one of my registered suppliers...


----------



## marusia (Apr 7, 2010)

Whoops. They don't have that one. Fragrancex.com does though. I use them as well. Notice how they aren't much cheaper? It's because they are authentic, so there isn't much profit margin.


----------



## marusia (Apr 7, 2010)

1 oz-$32.20
1.7oz-$42.51
3.4oz-$52.43

I can get it for that price with my wholesale account. (without me making any profit) It's like 6 extra to have it dropshipped to your door. You have to be a legitimate business to get a wholesale account (which I have.) Lemme know if you need help and I'll hook you up!


----------



## obscuria (Apr 8, 2010)

This is the bottom of mine. 
I bought mine at Sephora, btw.





The "spray" part is a little hard to see because the serial number goes over it, but it definitely looks spelled correctly.


----------



## wetwater (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow. I just checked my label against yours, and it's dead on, except for the misspelling of course, and the fact that it doesn't have a serial number.  Thanks so much for the pic! 

I got a full refund from the seller, but hopefully they don't expect me to pay to ship it back to them!

Thanks Marusia. I think I'll end up just ordering it straight from Amazon though, their prices are pretty good.


----------



## marusia (Apr 8, 2010)

Make sure you check the Amazon label too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (They could be doing the same thing).


----------



## Caza skitzcaza (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey there, I just bought one with the same sticker.  I love this perfume and have a legit one that I compared it with and it is definitely a fake. The seller Is pissed off with his supplier and is giving me a full refund. The way I worked it out is he smell is quite different, at first it smells ok and then after a few seconds it smells off and a little like rancid fly spray. I feel bad for the supplier because he is a legit supplier, it is the arsehole that supplied to him.


----------

